# CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/12/15



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

FWIW:
Morgan Spurlock covers honey bees tonight, 3/5/15, on CNN's Inside Man, 9PM eastern.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Thank you. I will be watching.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

about to start, thanks for the heads up cr. hopefully it will be more factual than sensational.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Well it looks like Harrison Ford's crash is going to beat us out!


----------



## mri1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Is anyone getting the show right now? All I am getting is plane crash chatter!


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

I like Harrison Ford but give me a break.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

same here, i set the dvr to record it later.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

same here, plane coverage.
the description of the show is that the host becomes a commercial beekeeper to investigate the mysterious disappearance of honey bees.
the trailer looked interesting.

the episode was heavily advertised for a few days on CNN so hopefully they will notify their viewers when it will air.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Maybe it will show at 11pm central time.I set my recorder for it.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

The one time I want to watch something on CNN and Harrison Ford gets in a plane wreck. Eh.


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

It is supposed to replay at midnight.?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



mbevanz said:


> It is supposed to replay at midnight.?


Looks like it. They are replaying the Harrison Ford stuff right now. Is it really that big of a deal that it needs like four hours of the same hour of coverage on loop?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Wooooooooow. Another several hours of Han Solo's plane wreck instead I guess. What a joke. CNN has failed to impress me today... The first time I have ever tuned in.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Seems they think that an actor's screw up should take priority over what possibly could be actual entertainment/information.. CNN sucks today for sure..


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



drlonzo said:


> Seems they think that an actor's screw up should take priority over what possibly could be actual entertainment/information.. CNN sucks today for sure..


It will run at like 4AM under a show of a different name and then will be unavailable. Haha


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

There are more Harrison Ford fans then there are beekeepers.


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Yea when all the bees are gone they can get all those people to pollinate the vegetables


----------



## Chan Rambo (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



sqkcrk said:


> There are more Harrison Ford fans then there are beekeepers.



Not gonna lie, I'm *both* - but honestly, the man had a crash, he's okay, movin' on. 

Did anyone get to see the Spurlock segment?


----------



## mc1960 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

maybe this link will work. http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2015/03/03/orig-inside-man-morgan-spurlock-bees.cnn


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Looks interesting.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



sqkcrk said:


> There are more Harrison Ford fans then there are beekeepers.


It was over 5 straight hours of pictures of some little yellow plane and then showing two tweets from his son's twitter account. I have a hard time believing people were tuning on for that. 



Chan Rambo said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm *both* - but honestly, the man had a crash, he's okay, movin' on.
> 
> Did anyone get to see the Spurlock segment?


I was until he went Hollywood and left his wife for Allie McBeal. 
No one has seen it because it never aired.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Hmmmm, based on the title.....


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



drlonzo said:


> Seems they think that an actor's screw up


His engine quit....he didn't slam into houses or kill anyone getting it on the ground.....and it's his 'screw up'?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



beemandan said:


> His engine quit....he didn't slam into houses or kill anyone getting it on the ground.....and it's his 'screw up'?


Typical pro-Ford argument. You guys make me sick.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



jwcarlson said:


> Typical pro-Ford argument. You guys make me sick.


Sometimes I even make myself nauseous


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

"Inside Man" is a really good movie about a NonBank Heist. The way CNN covers this plane crash thing makes me wonder how good their Bee Movie would be.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

It's really a good sign. If this is the biggest news they can conjure up....things are in pretty good shape.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Will there be a sequel to the harrison ford plane crash ? 
Missed it. 
Glad he survived it w/o killing anyone and himself but would rather have watched 
the beekeeping program.!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

woodsy, there's a Harrison Ford plane crash every day. If it isn't on CNN it's on MSNBC or FOXNews.

SQUIRREL!!


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



sqkcrk said:


> woodsy, there's a Harrison Ford plane crash every day. If it isn't on CNN it's on MSNBC or FOXNews.
> 
> SQUIRREL!!


Right, plane crashes make headlines no matter how big or small.
Honeybee related issues seldom make headlines damit.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Ever heard of short attention span theatre?


----------



## Bird Man (May 30, 2012)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Did it air at the 12pm time or did they pass that up and keep talking plane crash? I wasn't staying up that late for it and have been at work all day so haven't been able to check my DVR. If they did pass it up again, anyone know when it will air again?


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

They passed it up with the plane crash also.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

From what I heard from Hudson Valley Bee Supply is that owners Megan Denver and Jorik were doing a bee-lining with Spurdock.


----------



## blueskydixon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

I echo all your frustrations and disappointment with CNN! Yes, HF was in an accident, but after reporting it for hours and there was no change, air the program, please!


----------



## rgus (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Did they ever show it? I have tried to search it on the CNN homepage but nothing comes up. Anyone have a link?


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Tried copying this from his Facebook its not a very good copy but it gives some info.

Morgan Spurlock Inside Man added 2 new photos.
3 hrs · 
Let it "bee" known - last night's scheduled episode, "Honey, Bee-ware," is set to air Thursday, March 12 at 9pm ET/PT on CNN.
Morgan Spurlock Inside Man's photo.
Morgan Spurlock Inside Man's photo.
Like · C


----------



## rgus (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

That's just the 1 minute trailer I hope we can find it.


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

OH sorry I thought I had something.

Butch


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



mc1960 said:


> maybe this link will work. http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2015/03/03/orig-inside-man-morgan-spurlock-bees.cnn


THANKS! 

Looking forward to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

butch043052 said:


> Tried copying this from his Facebook its not a very good copy but it gives some info.
> 
> Morgan Spurlock Inside Man added 2 new photos.
> 3 hrs ·
> ...


Cool, I have it set up to record. Now just have to hope Mark Hammel doesn't trip over his dog and fall down the steps.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

jwcarlson said:


> Cool, I have it set up to record. Now just have to hope Mark Hammel doesn't trip over his dog and fall down the steps.


Now you're being ridiculous. On the other hand if it were Justin Bieber.......


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

8 pm central tonite.


----------



## BHMack (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



> His engine quit....he didn't slam into houses or kill anyone getting it on the ground.....and it's his 'screw up'?


Yea, CNN actually tried to run with the _'He's a hero!' _for a little bit because he didn't run into those houses and make a huge 'Breaking News' mess. I'm pretty sure avoiding obstacles such as houses and bridges was purely selfish...... :lookout:

Looking forward to Mr. '30 days on nothing but French fries' take on the state of bees in the world. Looks good.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



BHMack said:


> I'm pretty sure avoiding obstacles such as houses and bridges was purely selfish......


I won't argue with that. Having said that....they did try to make him a hero and they sure overdid the coverage but none of it qualifies as his screw up....in my opinion.


----------



## BHMack (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Hol' up Georgia.  

He did exactly what one would do in his situation and it looked darn well done to me.

When I first saw the plane on the fairway and heard it was an 'actor' I thought about that scene in Beverly Hills Cop when the Police Commissioner looked at Eddie Murphy and said _'Is this the gentleman......who ruined the buffet......at the Harrow Club this morning?' Priceless._

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9XWSeKdOuc


----------



## HIVE+ (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Breaking news: The NTSB just released a quote from Harrison Ford that the cause of the crash was a massive cloud of drones chasing a queen and as he flew through it the down draft took him out.
There, a connection between the two. I remember, years ago, a story about HF doing heroic/humanitarian things while flying his helicopter


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Found the show highly enjoyable!
Well done


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

I enjoyed it very much also. The only problem I seen with it was it was not long enuf.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Did Megan Denver do her bee-lining with Morgan S.? I don't get CNN..


----------



## BHMack (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



Cloverdale said:


> .....I don't get CNN..


You're not missing anything.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

I watched it with my husband. We are farmers (corn/soy), and he came away from the show with a lot more sympathy for bee keepers who are losing their bees. We compared it to how he would feel if he lost 20% of his fields every year and had to find a way to make more dirt before he could plant every spring. I may be able to turn his new understanding into an increased bee equipment budget lol


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

Any hint of a re-run? I missed it! :doh:


----------



## Freemind777 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*

No cable, would be great if someone posted it to youtube!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



gfbees13 said:


> Any hint of a re-run? I missed it! :doh:


It re-ran at 11 PM CST last night. For some reason my DVR didn't record the first one so I haven't watched it yet. Recorded the second one.
If your service has "on demand", Inside Man is listed under CNN on mine and I can watch a few old episodes for free.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: CNN Inside Man: Bees 3/5/15*



BHMack said:


> You're not missing anything.


That I know, hence no CNN!  I did want to see Megan and Jorik on the show; they opened a Bee Supply store in Kingston a few years ago. Tom Seeley did a bee-lining class that I missed and it was great at Hudson Valley Bee Supply. They actually found a feral hive close by. I believe that's how Megan became really involved with bee lining.


----------

